# my CAR saved a life [Update post#45: Romeo's eye @its last update]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

And I am so thankful. Goodness, things could have turned differently :smheat: and I don't think I would forgive myself for it if that was to happen.

So I come home about 50-60 minutes ago for the night (it is 1:00 AM as I type this), drive the car into the garden, come out, leave the car door open in order to take out some stuff in there to bring inside, super tired with other last files to carry out of the car. I shut the door close and locked the car, then walked in. Sky was (and still is) dark, complete quietness...etc. I went inside , unloaded everything in its place in the house, greeted the malts and stuff. That was it, "I am ready to call it a day" is what I thought. Next thing I knew is, I heard my car's extreme loud warning noises all the way from the garden; I was upstairs but was still able to hear the super loud warning noises, not stopping for a second. I know that noise very well (background story: I did have my sister in my car one time when we were out. One of the stops was the supermarket when my sister decided not to join me and asked me to lock the car , windows down for fresh air, as I left for the few minutes that I was going in. That warning extreme noise started and I could not continue because it was grabbing the world's attention to the car as it is SO LOUD, So noisey and non stopping for even a second). anyways, that incident came to my mind when I heard the noise, "but did my car go crazy or something. No one is in there tonight. Why would it do that?" is what I thought. I rushed down to stop the loud noise (by openeing the car). As I did so, I found the unexpected surprise in there......ROMEO the cat sitting right on my seat!!!!!!! :new_shocked: Gotta admit that he freaked me out. I so did not expect to find a creature inside, let a lone a creature I know. 

Apperantly he sneaked out to the garden This evening ...again. (he is A very sneaky cat). I guess it will make him even sneakier tonight for getting into my car during the time that I took in bringing the things into the house, out of the car while leaving the car door open as I was during this process; or else, how would he be able to get in :blink: 

Got the cat inside and locked the house's door. Oh I can't imagine what could have happened to him if he stayed in the locked, enclosed car for another 6-7 hours or how will my face go like when unlocking the car tomorrow morning if it did not make the warning noises to grab my attention!!!!!!

I am thankful. I do love my car for having the detecting feature. I swear that It will beep in loud warnings if the doors were locked , keys outside, but a creature (maybe a child or a sneaky Romeo) detected inside!!!! 

Goodness what was Romeo thinking for getting in my car without making a noise!!! Sometimes, i think that Romeo misses the other half of his brain when he puts himself into similar situations; like sometimes, he climbs a very high tree, but then doesn't know how to get down 

Just watch out before you lock the car's door. You never know, a sneaky kitty can get it for some reason. 

I think that I can finally call it a day (I checked on all creatures and everyone is there in place). Goodnight world.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thankfully Romeo is safe ! yes your car may have gotten too warm for her even early in the day.
I have locked a kitty out of the house too, for all day. It is so easy to do when they sneak outside. Kitty was not happy and I think spent the day under a neighbor's garden shed, thankfully staying close to home. Come to think of it I have left her outside for too long and gone to bed, then noticed that the house is missing something /or someone and luckily I remembered that she was outside before going to sleep! now I count them...there's only 2 now but I do a head count.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Kat. I would have worried that someone followed me home and was stealing my car. :w00t::w00t: Such a relief that it was Romeo rather than that but scary to think he could have been locked in there, especially since I'm assuming it's pretty hot in your country. Thank goodness for motion detectors in the car alarm systems! I'm sure it's saved many a pet and maybe some children. I have to say that I've heard even worse stories about cats who get into owners garages and crawl up under the motor and sleep on it because it's nice and warm. Not a good ending when the car is started. :new_shocked:

One thing that flashed through my mind when I finished reading your post (breathlessly to see what was up and knew all was okay) was an old Saturday Night Live skit called "Toonces the Driving Cat." Can't resist sending you the link. Maybe Romeo was inspired by him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good car!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Romeo is safe and a good thing your alarm went off or poor Romeo would of been trapped in the car for a while. As one of the parents at my chi care was leaving, our old cat apparently got into her car It had the automatic openers that open the doors slowly. She didn't know that Eden had gotten in the car , until she was a ways down the road. He jumped from the back seat to the front and gave her a scare!!! She then drove Eden back home safe and sound!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> So glad that Romeo is safe and a good thing your alarm went off or poor Romeo would of been trapped in the car for a while. As one of the parents at my chi care was leaving, our old cat apparently got into her car It had the automatic openers that open the doors slowly. She didn't know that Eden had gotten in the car , until she was a ways down the road. He jumped from the back seat to the front and gave her a scare!!! She then drove Eden back home safe and sound!!!!


Okay seriously almost fell on the floor laughing at that!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks like your Romeo is working on his 9 lives....or maybe he has a Guardian Angel who likes electronic devices :innocent:. A very fortunate little kitty indeed!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gotta keep your eye on the cats....they're sneaky!!!! :w00t:

It's a good thing he didn't end up locked in the car in the sunlight in the middle of the day!!! It would have been way too hot!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Whew! I'm so glad that Romeo survived his own sneakiness. Thank heaven for your car! We hear so many tragic stories, so it's great to hear about the ones with happy endings. :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so glad he is safe!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That Romeo is one foxy cat, lol!:HistericalSmiley: That's a great feature on your car, Kat. You should call it your Romeo-proof alarm!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Romeo had 9 lives, he must be down to 5 now, lol
I hope your sleeping soundly right now my dear friend. 
I had to laugh thinking of Romeo:HistericalSmiley: sneaking into the car:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh, Kat. I would have worried that someone followed me home and was stealing my car. :w00t::w00t: Such a relief that it was Romeo rather than that but scary to think he could have been locked in there, especially since I'm assuming it's pretty hot in your country. Thank goodness for motion detectors in the car alarm systems! I'm sure it's saved many a pet and maybe some children. I have to say that I've heard even worse stories about cats who get into owners garages and crawl up under the motor and sleep on it because it's nice and warm. Not a good ending when the car is started. :new_shocked:
> 
> One thing that flashed through my mind when I finished reading your post (breathlessly to see what was up and knew all was okay) was an old Saturday Night Live skit called "Toonces the Driving Cat." Can't resist sending you the link. Maybe Romeo was inspired by him.
> Toonces the driving cat - YouTube


 
That's so funny I was thinking about Toonces too.
Glad you found him in time,it doesn't take long in a hot car for any animal to become distressed from the heat. It happened to our Boston Terrier, as a kid, dad left her in a hot car at the swimming pool parking lot...and he nearly lost her.... luckily they let him take her back in the pool to cool her off!



My biggest fear is thinking thy're all in the car for bye bye and accidentally leave one. That happened w/ Amy, could have sworn I saw her jump in the car, late at night, small black dog, black interior... Wasnt' until we got down the road we realized she wasn't there.. Now we each do a head count...


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad little Romeo is safe and sound! He should be glad that you have such a safe car!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Gosh the long response of everything I typed for each of you is gone:smilie_tischkante: my iPad just closed Safari's appm while I was about to hit submit to what I wrote. It is 1 AM as I type this. I will respond in another day. I had another long day today, but with no "Rescue Romeo" incident today. Brenda, I head counted one head of Romeo this night. He is inside. Love ghe idea 
Hugs
Exhausted Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*I can't believe this!!!* I just received a call from my mum telling me that Romeo was rushed to the vet and is going into surgery right now to save a bleeding eye  An outsider cat climbed into our garden this morning when my mum was out with him in their routine morning "check the garden" before the day start. I don't have the full details and I am really worried about him. Yes, I am not a huge cat lover, but I hate it when a cat gets hurt, and when its a family member, it is even worse. I love Romeo despite his naughty acts. 
I can't be back there right now. I can't come home until evening time and I find this to be the most annoying part. My car can't save him in this one. please pray for his eye. Mum assured me that he wont go blind, but I can only relax after his surgery (which I don't know how long more will it take)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww Kat :-( I hope Romeo's eye heals well.... ::hug::


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that Romeo had a good vet experience and that his eye heals !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just getting to reply to this now and had to laugh at romeo's escapade with the car! 

Then!!! I read about his eye and having to have surgery! Praying all goes well and will check back for your update!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Romeo was out of surgery. They did some stetching and another thing that I can't recall its medical name. The scratch that he got from the other cat was right on the centre I am learning. He woke up but is not his self . They are keeping him for two nights . He should come home by Sat. At the moment, he can't see with one eye, but vet says that we shall see as it fully heels. I pray that it recovers soon & he doesn't lose sight on that eye. My younger bro (who Romeo belongs to) was down ever since he was back from school. I told him that he can make it an hopefully wont lose sight. We're staying possitive on this thought. 
Thanks for the prayers guys :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I can't believe this. :w00t: Poor Romeo. :smcry: I'm assuming the other cat swiped at him and scratched his eye? I'm praying that the surgery worked and that it will just end up being a scratched cornea that will heal. Hoping he doesn't lose sight in that eye. So strange for this to happen after what happened to Lisel a short time ago with the cat scratching her eye.:huh: Hoping for the same outcome as it seems like she's fine now. I think Romeo needs to stay inside...it's a crazy world out there. Please take care and I hope you can calm your brother too. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw, poor Kat and poor cat. Wishing the best for both of you.:grouphug:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh no poor Romeo  I hope everything is ok with him. At least for now he is out of surgery and we can pray for the healing


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Kat, I can't believe this. . . it is too close for comfort! It brought back that terrible weakness in my knees of seeing Lisel w/a bleeding eye. Just call me "jelly legs." 
I hope/pray that this is better than it looks and sounds and that it isn't a deep scratch in the cornea. I am glad you got Romeo to surgery so quickly. Please let us know how he is doing. 
I am still moving animals around ALL day so as to keep them apart, but I don't know how long I can keep it up. I live in constant fear of another altercation. Lisel goes bizerk when she hears or sees Ruby.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Romeo...hope he doesn't lose sight in the eye and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, poor kitty. I hope he's doing well and recovers quickly.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Kat....I am so sorry. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and dear Romeo.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Romeo came home on Saturday evening. He went through a major surgery on his left eye to return back what popped out within Romeo's eye during the other cat's attack (cat's claw succeeded at moving the iris from its place from what I understood; the upper part of his eye was also stitched because that was the area where the vet went to while operating on the eye). Romeo was given meds and two types of eye drops to apply at least 6 times a day on the eye. His e-collar should also be on at all times. You can tell that he isn't happy for the eye collar but he isn't fighting it or finding ways to remove it (which is good). Poor thing looks so pitiful. We so wish for a speedy full recovery. The scary part is that the chances of him losing sight is still there  We pray for no infection during this recovery period as it is our hope for the eye not to be lost rayer: The Vet wanna see him again in a month's time. By then, we shall see his left eye's function rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - am praying for Romeo. Such a freak accident and so bad. :smcry: I'm sure he isn't a happy camper, cats being as independent as they are but I'm sure he knows you're taking care of him. Hoping that no infection sets in. I can't believe these three cat attacks in just a few weeks.:huh:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat, I'm just seeing this post! I hate that this happened to Romeo. I hope he heals quickly and doesn't lose the eye. Although, there are a lot of one eye kitties and dogs in this world who get along just fine. Still I'll pray that Romeo heals completely and will be good as new.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kat I missed this post about Romeo alltogether, I had no idea he was hurt. How frightening. and now he's home again...praying his eye heals without any problems.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I'm assuming the other cat swiped at him and *scratched his eye? * I'm praying that the surgery worked and that it will just end up being a scratched cornea that will heal. Hoping he doesn't lose sight in that eye.


@ words in bold - it went beyond just scratching his eye, Sue. Surgery succeeded at returning what popped out during the attack. It was heart breaking to see him for the first time; I didn't see him during and right after the attack, so it was a lil of a shock to see just a precious peaceful and sad looking kitty with an injured eye and the part above the eye  last time I saw him before that incident, he was a happy one, laying on the sofa. 



Snowbody said:


> So strange for this to happen after what happened to Lisel a short time ago with the cat scratching her eye.:huh:


I agree and it is even stranger to read yet another cat scratching another malt's eye. Those attacking cats are increasing in number :angry:



Snowbody said:


> I think Romeo needs to stay inside...it's a crazy world out there.


Yes. He is staying no where but inside. He usually is inside, except for the times that someone is out with him in the garden OR the times that he sneaks out of the house to the garden (eg: he sneaks right when someone opens the house's door which leads to the garden - just like it happened that night when I realized that he was in the garden). The garden is fully enclosed by walls (not fences, but higher than fences). It isn't typical for stranger cats to climb the outside tree then into our garden. However, apparently, that specific morning, it happened. 



edelweiss said:


> It brought back that terrible weakness in my knees of seeing Lisel w/a bleeding eye. Just call me "jelly legs."


I remember that Sandi and can so imagine "jelly legs" because I heard a "jelly voice" through the phone when I was talking to my mum that morning. 



edelweiss said:


> I hope/pray that this is better than it looks and sounds and that it isn't a deep scratch in the cornea. I am glad you got Romeo to surgery so quickly. Please let us know how he is doing.
> I am still moving animals around ALL day so as to keep them apart, but I don't know how long I can keep it up. I live in constant fear of another altercation. Lisel goes bizerk when she hears or sees Ruby.


Turned out that it was a deep scratch in the cornea as it succeeded at moving the iris out of its place  ... and yes, quick surgery action was needed because if they waited, there would have been zero chance to save the eye. All we pray for now is for the eye not to get infected. 

I can imagine your fear with Lisel, Kitzel living with Ruby. In our case, the malts don't go bizerk towards Romeo. Snowy is the boss among them and Romeo knows it and doesn't think of doing anything to him - just ignores him where as Crystal kisses him and he doesn't mind it. Having said that, I just now started to worry about them. I guess it has more to do with the shock of that eye injury. My mum said, it happened in an instant without a warning. I don't know, I didn't see Romeo threatening the malts before, but I just worry because he is also a cat species. So I asked family to keep the malts apart from Romeo when I am away. 

but awwwh poor thing wont hurt anyone...at least, not these days. Not a


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Big hug to you Kat & your family & prayers for no infection & quick healing. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - am praying for Romeo. Such a freak accident and so bad. :smcry: I'm sure he isn't a happy camper, cats being as independent as they are but I'm sure he knows you're taking care of him. Hoping that no infection sets in. I can't believe these three cat attacks in just a few weeks.:huh:


Thanks for the prayer dear Sue :grouphug: and I can't believe these cat attacks to be coming up these days :angry: was shocked to read yet another attack to a malt. 

Romeo isn't a happy camper , but I do hope for a speedy recovery to both him and the other malt. 













MoonDog said:


> Kat, I'm just seeing this post! I hate that this happened to Romeo. I hope he heals quickly and doesn't lose the eye. *Although, there are a lot of one eye kitties and dogs in this world who get along just fine. * Still I'll pray that Romeo heals completely and will be good as new.


Thanks Robin :grouphug:

I know that there are many dogs and cats who get along just fine. Snowy, Crystal and Romeo get along just fine actually (each one of them knows his/her position in their little fluff-crew) , but I think I am developing a fear out of cat claws or something ... and since I am barely with the malts these days, last thing I would want is another call of emergency. Maybe when I am around them often, that will be ok. but not when I am barely with them. 



Maglily said:


> Kat I missed this post about Romeo alltogether, I had no idea he was hurt. How frightening. and now he's home again...praying his eye heals without any problems.


Thank you, Brenda:grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Big hug to you Kat & your family & prayers for no infection & quick healing. I am so sorry this happened.





*Missy* said:


> Oh no poor Romeo  I hope everything is ok with him. At least for now he is out of surgery and we can pray for the healing





donnad said:


> Poor Romeo...hope he doesn't lose sight in the eye and has a speedy recovery.





LuvMyBoys said:


> Awww, poor kitty. I hope he's doing well and recovers quickly.





cyndrae said:


> Oh Kat....I am so sorry.
> My thoughts and prayers are with you and dear Romeo.


Thank you so much for the prayers everyone :grouphug: :grouphug: we really do appreciate it :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying all turns out well for Romeo...he does look angry with the cone on his head.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no Kat! I was just about to post about how awesome it was that your car saved Romeo until I read that now he is recovering from eye surgery. Poor kitty. I do hope he gets better soon. Praying for him.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I just saw this, I am sooo sorry for your little Romeo! He is still adorable with the cone and due to getting him into surgery quickly hopefully all will be well rayer:rayer:.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little Romeo. He looks so sad with that collar...he is still very beautiful though. Wishing for a fast recovery.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Romeo sure looks mad with that collar on! I showed Reesey and he said he was sorry to hear about Romeo's troubles and to stay stronger brother!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Kat, I can't believe little Romeo has gone through so much, I will be praying for him. hugs to your family and you it's going to be a long month
Romeo you are such a beautiful little kitty:wub: I will be praying for you sweetone:smootch: I know you don't like wearing that nausty collar, it's keeping you from (getting in trouble) enjoying life. Soon little one you will be back to your pranks again.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

A little Romeo update
Alhough Romeo's appointment with the vet is not due yet, my brother has been worrying about his kitty friend and not being himself. My dad agreed to take Romeo (with my brother) for a check on the eye and see how it is healing. Vet checked on the eye and gave my brother and dad the comment that the eye is healing nicely. She was happy with it and told them that they can reduce the number of times to put on the drops (from 6 times a day minimum to 2 times a day)  
Stitches are still on (not removed yet), but vet said that she can check on the function of his eye by then - we still don't know if Romeo will see on that eye, but we are very thankful that at least the eye is heeling nicely so far. 
Thank you SO MUCH pals for your wonderful prayers. We love you all :grouphug: ETA - I will keep u posted until then.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh no Kat, I can't believe little Romeo has gone through so much, I will be praying for him. hugs to your family and you it's going to be a long month
> Romeo you are such a beautiful little kitty:wub: I will be praying for you sweetone:smootch: I know you don't like wearing that nausty collar, it's keeping you from (getting in trouble) enjoying life. Soon little one you will be back to your pranks again.:wub:





donnad said:


> Praying all turns out well for Romeo...he does look angry with the cone on his head.





Johita said:


> Oh no Kat! I was just about to post about how awesome it was that your car saved Romeo until I read that now he is recovering from eye surgery. Poor kitty. I do hope he gets better soon. Praying for him.





Maisie and Me said:


> I just saw this, I am sooo sorry for your little Romeo! He is still adorable with the cone and due to getting him into surgery quickly hopefully all will be well rayer:rayer:.





Sylie said:


> Poor little Romeo. He looks so sad with that collar...he is still very beautiful though. Wishing for a fast recovery.





LuvMyBoys said:


> Romeo sure looks mad with that collar on! I showed Reesey and he said he was sorry to hear about Romeo's troubles and to stay stronger brother!


Thank you so much guys :grouphug: we truely appreciate it all :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wonderful news Kat, great to hear that Romeo is doing better.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a kitty update. A good one  I spent the day at home (off today for a much needed one day leave/break). Anyways, I was able to spend more time with the pets today:tender: I thought that Romeo's eye that got operated on did not look identical to the other one (from its outside appearance) . I could tell that it was healing nicely but I was just wondering if there is any sight in that eye with how it looked like for me. 

Here is the update from Monday: Romeo was at the vet clinic to remove the stitches and check on the function of the eye. The vet confirmed that the eye did not get infected so we don't have to remove it - a confirmation that he is not losing the eye :chili: ... but the vet also confirmed that Romeo's vision on that eye is not 100% as before the attack. It will never get back to how it was like in its full function. Having said that, he CAN see with that eye. The vision is not as clear though. The vet described it as it being blurry for some extend. 

We sure were hoping for a full eye function for Romeo's sake, but we are still thankful that he didn't lose the eye or full sight. He still has some sight in that eye . Can't ask for more than that. Romeo is doing good now :wub: back to his normal self in act too. He doesn't seem bothered with the other eye. We are grateful :wub:

Thank you so much for all your prayers to Romeo Kitties pals :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news about Romeo Kat, no you can't ask for more than that. I'm really happy that the injury was not worse.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I just saw this Kat. That's great news! I am so glad he didn't lose that eye. Even if his vision isn't 100%, he'll adapt. In fact, I'm sure he already has!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just seeing this Kat & so happy for the success! I understand exactly how terrifying this was for you all. So glad he still has some sight---thinking of what might have been!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just read Romeo's story. What great news that his eye is okay and that is doesn't have to be removed. They adapt very quickly if he hasn't already. So happy for you and Romeo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He still has the e-collar on for another 5 days. We are continuing with the eye drops for another 5 days, but he is in a much better stable condition now. I mean, sight in that eye wont go improving more than this, but it improved a lot already, he isn't complaining so we are thankful 

I took some photos of him this morning which I thought of sharing. 

Here he was looking at me via the window web thing while I was in the garden with the malts (yep I double checked the enclosed garden which we always started doing after this incident -- and it was kitty free).









He started meowing , wanting me to let him out to join us in the garden for few minutes. 









Another thing I noticed that when he is in a darker light place, his left eye seem better, but when in the bright, he tends to blink it. 









having said that, he behaves totally normal now and doesn't seem bothered by it 









I don't know what was with the plate number , but he seemed very interested in looking at it:blink: 









... Maybe he was testing his reading ability :HistericalSmiley:









awwh I can't quit smiling each time I see him "seeing" the world around :wub: and just being back to normal with his curiosity and enjoyment of seeing everything and just adapting to the blurriness of one eye. 



Maglily said:


> no you can't ask for more than that.


you are right. After all, he is back to being a happy kitty and is doing well :tender: what more can I ask for. 



MoonDog said:


> Even if his vision isn't 100%, he'll adapt. In fact, I'm sure he already has!


yep. he did adapt to it all. Just heart warming to see him not as annoyed and unwell and before. 

I am also guessing that he thinks that the e-collar is part of his body LOL but he doesn't mind it either anymore. Few more days to go when we will be able to take it off completely. wait until he realizes how even better will it feel without the e-collar 



edelweiss said:


> I understand exactly how terrifying this was for you all.


it was a scare which I think affected my decision of only allowing the malts to be with Romeo when I am with them. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> They adapt very quickly if he hasn't already.


yeah that's right. Thank you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry about Romeo's eye. Glad that he's healing nicely now. He's a very pretty cat. Looks like he has a little ATTITUDE right now , with the collar on... But who wouldn't???


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Looks like he has a little ATTITUDE right now , with the collar on... But who wouldn't???


lol trust me, that is a normal Romeo look ... He normally does have a striking look that seem to be either angry or with attitude. I will search for some pictures that I remember telling my mum that he "looks" like the angry or with attitude sort of creature for the ones who didn't interact with him. Romeo isn't an angry type kitty in nature although he might look like it, especially in photos, but if you get to interact with him, u will realize that his look doesn't match his behavior :HistericalSmiley: if I am making sense .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> I will search for some pictures that I remember telling my mum that he "looks" like the angry or with attitude


here is the latest photo I took of Romeo a week or so before the attack which to me looks as if he is angry (with the one black thin line in the middle of each eye)









Romeo few days after surgery.









and Romeo now 









I get what you mean though  and funny that you mentioned it coz I did have that comment (way back in time) to his photos.


----------

